# Anyone else's dog shedding like crazy lately?



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Eevee's been shedding A LOT lately. She'll sit on my lap and leave clumps of fur on my clothes.
She's my first dog so Im wondering, is this from the change in weather? Its been beautiful out lately, and it looks like spring is here to stay. It was 85 degrees yesterday and 81 today! :thumb:

Anyone else suffering from tons of hair everywhere? In your clothes, on your furniture, on your FOOD... oh, to be a dog owner! :lol:


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeah, Mol and Windy have been moulting for a few weeks now. We've had 86deg (and once 89) pretty consistently since the beginning of Feb almost. If it was for the breeze most days, it'd be pretty hot. I'm almost in shorts, well, not quite, has to be 90deg for that.
I'm looking after 2 pugs for the next 10 days as well, so we are going to be knee deep in dog hair!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I don't really notice Gunner or Sprocket shedding.

It seems like Mikey should be hairless because he sheds CONSTANTLY. Its not a little bit here or there, its WADS of fur every day. He doesn't even have a double coat or a thick coat. His hair just goes everywhere. Never again will I own an orange dog...


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i think mine are afraid to lose one single hair, since the weather here is terrible and damp and cold.

once it warms up though, i will have black everywhere.

on a side note, we had two comforters cleaned.....ones we don't use very often. the cleaner said she had to clean them thrice....just to get the dog hair off


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

Oh yes, shedding has begun especially with us not having a winter this year...a warm 90 degress here today...lawd it's going to be a scorcher of a summer.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

Both of mine (one double coated and one single coated) have started shedding like crazy off and on. I think it's the fact that we will have a few days of warm, nice t-shirt and shorts 65 degree weather and the next week we are back to wearing our parkas and building igloos to survive.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> It seems like Mikey should be hairless because he sheds CONSTANTLY. Its not a little bit here or there, its WADS of fur every day. He doesn't even have a double coat or a thick coat. His hair just goes everywhere. Never again will I own an orange dog...


EXACTLY THIS. Eevee's been leaving wads of fur in her crate, on her bed, on my clothes, everywhere! She doesnt have a double coat or a thick coat either, she's just.. shedding. Shedding orange. :lol:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

It really isn't suppose to be how warm it is that causes shedding but the fact that the days are getting longer, at least that is how I understand it! And yes, my dogs are shedding...


----------



## NewYorkDogue (Sep 27, 2011)

I haven't had Mateo a full year yet, so I have nothing to compare against, but I agree with the crazy weather thing--- he's shedding a lot now. Yesterday it was 70 degrees... and the week before I was wearing my down coat.

Also, after his mud escapade (another thread)-- we hosed him down with just water. Wow-- by the end of the day, there was hair everywhere.
That hose must have loosened some under coat or something. I brushed him like 5 five times throughout the day, and still didn't get it all...

Well, anyway, he was so soft and clean afterwards--- with just water!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

liquid said:


> EXACTLY THIS. Eevee's been leaving wads of fur in her crate, on her bed, on my clothes, everywhere! She doesnt have a double coat or a thick coat either, she's just.. shedding. Shedding orange. :lol:


Mikeys bed is literally has a matted blanket of fur if I don't clean it every week.  I seriously can't stand it. His orange fur is EVERYWHERE. I washed our bedding today and got a few nice handfulls of orange fur out of the dryer lint trap. 


Love that dog but his fur travels!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

The only one of ours who seems to be starting to shed is Aussie. He does need a good brushing, but I can run my hand over him and hair goes flying. I have also been vacuuming up wads of his hair that seem to float across the floor.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

One of the many reasons I love my dachshund/poodle mix is that he doesn't shed. Ah, heaven.

But this is easily balanced by my lab who sheds all the time. I am hoping with a better diet change that his shedding lessens. But yes, black hair everywhere. I think I would rather have a dog blow its coat 2x a year than have a dog shed all the time. 

My other dog shed but very very minimally. 

I am sure even when My old man is long gone, I will find reminders of him...


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

My new little Sophia is killing me with the shedding! She has such a dull coat too, I'm hoping in her case that it will ease up with the raw food. My other dogs dont shed have as much as her except when my pei is blowing coat once a year.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

It is still too cold here - they are afraid to shed! LOL Yet!! My time will come.


----------

